# Tutorial de Visual Basic para controlar el USB.



## pepechip

Hola 
He localizado varios manuales de Visual Basic, pero en ninguno de ellos explica como controlar el puerto SERIE o el puerto USB.


----------



## roberto sirigu

que version de VB usas en la 6 viene algo sobre los puerto serie


----------



## Meta

Hola pepechip. Cuanto tiempo.

Aquí hice uno del Visual Basic .net del puerto serie.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2009/03/manual-interfaz-vc-y-visual-basic.html

Saludo.


----------



## kal00

Hola a todos.

No sabía que se podía usar VB para controlar el puerto serie. ¿Es mejor que C#, Delphi o Java? ¿Cuál sería el mejor de esos?

Gracias!


----------



## Meta

No es mejor ni uno que otro para el puerto serie, ya que están preparados para usarlo con los tres lenguajes. C# lo pudes ver por aquí.

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/z9521.html

Saludo.


----------



## jesolar

Meta, si yo quisiera hacer una interfaz para ver el puerto usb, me serviria tu tutorial?, pq con el pic que tengo 18f2550, me genera un com virtual, entonces lo puedo hacer como dice tu tutorial?...


----------



## Meta

No, porque el puerto USB no lo he hecho aún, este es del puerto serie. Lo que te ayudará es hacer una interfaz el diseño pero con puerto serie.


----------



## diegocolonia

Hola, la verdad trabajar con el puerto serial en VB es muy sencillo y en la MSDN incluso hay ejemplos, se trabaja con una OCX COMM y aunque los ejemplos son para usar modems se aplica lo mismo para los proyectos que quieras hacer. En cuanto al USB la cosa es diferente, tienes que buscar ya sea una libreria OCX o una DLL que te lo permita hacer porque son protocolos "por decirlo asi" diferentes al RS232 del serial y tiene diferencias en cuanto a software porque manejarias puertos virtuales.


----------



## Meta

Si es sencillo que hasta hice un manual sobre ello con VB .net que es lo que se lleva ahora, cada vez má se usa el C#, está más completo y potente. 

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/v12.html

Saludo.


----------



## radas

saludos, algun tutorial para poder controlar el puero USB en vb6?  por ejemplo leer datos de un pendrive, soy novato con visual basic y me resulta muy dificil, intento aprender a manejar el mscomm


----------



## Scooter

Para leer datos de un pendrive se leen como los datos de cualquier unidad de disco, te da igual si es usb o un diskette.


----------



## radas

gracias por responder scooter, no sabrias de algun tutorial o de algun enlace que me enseñaria a hacerlo, es que soy nuevo en visual basic y ando un poco pez, he mirado los posts de manejo de usb pero solamente veo codigo, no quiero copiarlo, me gustaria aprender a manejarlo


----------



## Scooter

No tienes que mirar dada de USB, tienes que mirar como se manejan archivos.


----------



## radas

gracias scooter, bueno ese era el primer paso comunicarme con una unidad de disco, queria comunicarme con un pendrive, de ahi lo de usb, para a posteriori comunicarme con un pic 18f4450 y a partir de ahi hacer algunas cosillas, como encender y apagar un led, voy por pasos, todo lo que me podais ayudar mevendra bien


----------



## Scooter

El paso de comunicarse con una unidad de disco y con un pendrive es el mismo paso porque son la misma cosa.
El del microcontrolador, dependerá del microcontrolador, algunos aparecen como un puerto serie, otros tienen otros servicios diferente, busca en el foro porque hay bastante información.


----------



## jorge andrada

hola a todos:

                  yo trbajo con microcontroladores hc908 de motorola, que la mayoria tienen puerto seria, pero no seria problema porque vien un chip para convertir en usb. 

mi problema es que no se como hacer para enviar datos a trabes del puerto usb, y recivirlos, desde visual basic.

                   necesito hacer un control y manejo de motores en dodne la interface la aria con hc908, y al progrma con visual basic, porque eso es lo que se programar o al menos tengo idea jeje. 
                  pero las mayoria de las pc ahora tienen solo usb entonces me pidieron mi sistema con comunicacion USB y no se hacerlo.  
  alguna sujerencia?   desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter

Si asas un adpataro usb-esrie sivual absic ev ese puerot serie cmoo un pureto serei on omco un bus. Se sua noc lotat ronmadilad


----------



## jorge andrada

ok pero no entindo mucho a que te refieres con un adaptador? este edaptador es en hard o soft? o sea yo necesito salir de la pc con un puerto usb y al micro entraria en lo que sea, lo que puedo conseguir es un convertidor de usb a serie para el micro pero en la pc solo tengo usb. me podrias explicar un poquito mejor lo que tengo que hacer? gracias por tu paciencia.


----------



## Scooter

Hard, claro. Se pone en el usb, se instalan los drivers y al PC le "sale" un puerto serie.


----------



## albertoxx

El puerto USB es totalmente distinto que el puerto serial en el puerto serial solo puedes conectar un dispositivo encambio en un USB puedes conectar muchos, ademas de la velocidad etc etc etc... lo mas facil si solo quieres comunicacion es usar un cable de esos USB to SERIAL eso te crea en windows un puerto virtual ejemplo COM7 y listo lees y escribes de ese puerto, ahora si quieres algo asi mas personalizado venden tambien integrados que se encargan de la comunicacion USB un FT2232H por ejemplo.


----------



## Scooter

Com7 en tu caso, lo puedes reconfigurar al comX que quieras y esté libre, claro.


----------



## jorge andrada

ok entonces yo en visual b tengo que mandar datos como si fuese a un puerto serie convencional, solo que este sera el com7 o comx, o sea el com que yo le asigne. cierto?

otra consulta con respeco FT2232H Mini Module este tambien aparece como un com? o serie o paralelo? porque estube viendo el datasheet de este y tiene muchas salidas mucha mas que un serial, por lo que vi me parece que este modulito sera mi solucion, me parece muy bueno, pero no estoy seguro de como manejarlo desde VB. 

por ejemplo que son los BCx- ACx- y BDx, aparentemente son entradas/salidas de datos, pero exactamente que son y como los manejo desde visual basic, o sea tampoco pido que me den todo hecho pero aunque sea un manual o algo en dodne estudiar esto. 

gracias me parece un muy buen modulito este. puedo mandar y recibir datos por el cierto?

porque yo por ejemplo podria mandar datos solamente y un microcontrolador motorola hc908 los codifique y asi ampliar las salidas y del micro recien saldra todo para los accionaminetos.


----------



## albertoxx

Con el cable de USB a Serial cuando lo conectas instala un driver que hace que en windows aparesca un nuevo puerto Serial ComX se asigna un numero automatico con eso ya desde visual lo utilizas como un puerto serial comun y corriente, ahora con el FT2232H ya es otra historia con ese lo que trae son librerias (.dll) que las tenes que cargar en tu programa visual basic para conectarte con ese dispositivo y tendrias que leer la documentacion sobre que rutinas hay que usar para habilitar la conexion


----------



## jorge andrada

ok de 10, ahora de dodn puedo conseguir esas librerias? porque me fije de bajarlas por internet y no aparecen para nada, o tine otro nombre? yo pongo librerias para ft2232h y me sale cualquier cosa, ya mande a pedir uno de estos chip, ft, asi comienzo a probar, y ya veo como me va mientras voy a tratar de manejarlo al cable usb to rs232, aunque lo ideal para mi seria el ft2232h, tamien vi otro en el datas que es un ft232c, es el mismo?  disculpa por preguntar tanto che pero ya te vo enendiendo jeje, gracias nuevamente por tu paciencia      
saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Esta página tiene cosas interesantes para el manejo del USB:
http://www.intel.com/intelpress/usb/examples/VBOverview.htm
El libro y el CD se pueden conseguir por internet buscando un poco.


----------



## jorge andrada

ok la verdad fue d mucha ayuda lo tuyo, gracias, ya me voy a poner a estudiar eso y luego te comento como me va.    saludos y gracias nuevamente


----------



## albertoxx

No lo has encontrado por que no se buscan como librerias sino como drivers aqui te va el link
de la pagina donde fabrican esos chips hay de otras casas fabricantes y cada uno con sus peculiaridades

http://www.ftdichip.com/FTDrivers.htm


----------

